# Boat Ramp Humor



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

What's the funniest thing you guys have seen at the boat launch? I know y'all have to have some good ones?

The funniest boat launch story happened at Hebert's Marina. My buddy and I were sitting on the deck at Cocahoes (now shut down) drinking a beer after fishing watching people load their boats. There's a couple guys with a walleye looking walk thru windshield boat waiting to load up. The truck backs the trailer down too far IMO and they proceed to try and load the boat. The fellow that backed the trailer down is standing in the edge of the water coaching the guy driving the boat. We were laughing at the failed attempts these guys were making at loading their boat. Along comes this big 24 skeeter with a TTop and 2 couples. They go backing down the ramp and hit a bump right as the boat is even with the truck that is still trying to load the Lund boat up and the auto bilge goes off!!! The bilge sprayed the truck and the guy waiting to hook the Lund up! The windows were down on the truck that got sprayed with bilge water! It wasn't funny for the guys with the Lund!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That's pretty good. I came up on a truck in the water at the ramp before. Felt bad for the guy. I just really see idiots at ramps, no comedians.


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

Came to the Dike from fishing to find 3 guys trying to figure a way to pull their 22' pathfinder and trailer back on to the dock. Apparently instead of back down the ramp, they must of thought that the dock was a ramp and back the boat and the trailer right off. The trailer (with boat) was still attached to the truck with about half of it's length hanging above the water. After loading my boat, I offered to help, but they said they had friends coming. After that I always make sure I know where the ramp is!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tobin was backing my truck and boat down the ramp for the first time (I usually launch alone) and I had accidentally disengaged the winch and have slick poly bunks. When he started backing down the slope I was already sitting behind my console and I heard the winch and felt the boat sliding off before the tires even touched the water's edge. I started yelling and motioning "back down fast" and his first reaction was to hit the brakes hard and my boat did a power launch while the winch handle was spinning backwards. The back of the trailer was at least a foot out of the water still and I hit the water fast but luckily water never came over the stern. Once the strap hit the end, the boat sling shotted forward and broke my tail light. It was pretty **** funny, good thing was we were going floundering and there was no one at the ramp.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Funniest I've seen was kind of my fault too....

Bass fisherman in VA like to pull their shiny boats to the top of the ramp, block the ramp and wipe down the water. I had to do a funky maneuver just to line up with the ramp because of it.
Pull on the trailer, hook up, and tell my wife to pull forward. I had just opened the fish box we were using as a cooler, and the momentum of the boat going uphill forced the water out in a jet. All over the dude wiping his boat down, all over his boat. He started swearing and I gave him the finger with a "you shouldn't block the fkin ramp basshole!"


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

No better entertainment than grabbing a chair & beer and just watching the show at a boat ramp. Nothing more frustrating than trying to launch/load & having to put up with those same idiots...lol


----------



## inshoreangler71 (Mar 18, 2015)

At bastrop marina one morning and a man with a $45,000 gulf coast fiberglass boat pulls his boat out of the water with the power pole still down. No kidding.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Saw a guy back his boat in unload it and tie his rope to his drive on board. Then he hopped in his truck and drug the boat up the ramp.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Saw a guy back his boat in unload it and tie his rope to his drive on board. Then he hopped in his truck and drug the boat up the ramp.


Wow! That's a bad day!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Kinda the same as Smac. Around 1984, my Dad and I spent 2 months completely redoing floor, stringers, transom, bottom and trailer on old Cotton Cordell Goin Jesse. We separated the inner and outer hulls, new wood, glass, wiring, carpet...the works.

Trailer also got the full sand down, new runners and carpet, paint, wiring, rollers. She was pristine.

The big day comes and we drive to Sunny Glen Marina at Cedar Creek Lake. Their ramp is long and extremely steep, about 25 or 30 degrees.

So naturally we unhook the winch strap and tie-downs at the top of the ramp. 

As Dad was backing down the ramp, I'm in the captain's seat, and I notice the boat moving away from the truck about 20 feet from the water. I yelled something to Dad, which caused him to immediately hit the brakes and, yep, in a flash, the freshly gelcoated, waxed and buffed hull was off the trailer and sitting on the ramp, about 10 feet from the water. 

Two old codgers sitting on the porch of the marina almost drowned on their coffee.

After thinking about it for a bit and deciding there was no way to get the thing back on the trailer and given the steepness of the ramp, we recruited volunteers and slid the boat down the ramp and into the water, leaving several nice white racing stripes of fresh gelcoat on the ramp. 

Only thing really damaged was our reputation and pride but that was probably sketchy at that point anyway.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Yesterday, 11:42 PM #6
> Gemini8
> Registered Users-pm+
> 
> ...


My boat stall is right by the launch at Spicer's Marina in Hackberry, LA. It's always entertaining to sit around with buddies and watch the show and drink a couple cold ones, especially on the weekend! Of course we give the folks a hand if they really get in a bind!


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Once watched a fellow in an old S10 back down the ramp and launch his aluminum bass boat. Wife and kids were standing on the dock. Fellow made it back to the boat to find that he'd forgotten the plug and it was about 1/3 full by that time. We jumped in and got the plug put in. He backed down with the trailer and we got the boat on. Felt bad for him because he couldn't get the boat up the ramp...combination of 2WD and tires and weight were working against him. So I hooked my diesel up to his trailer at the bottom of the ramp and pulled the boat out enough to let it fully drain. They ended up operational and took off to enjoy their day.

Quite frankly...when I launch...the one thing that seems to keep me from doing something stupid...at least so far...is the simple fact that I know somewhere someone is watching and waiting for their next good laugh.! LOL

I've found that if you accept help graciously that there are a lot of folks that will drop what they're doing to help. I've learned a ton from those kind of folks.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Funny now but not then. Launching at Tikki in dark. Buddy backs down but not in water. I get in his F350 put it in reverse. Look in rearview mirror and watch my buddy disappear into the darkness. Another gel coat streak.

Joe


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

A buddy of mine lives next to a boat ramp, More enternainment hanging out over there than you can imagine.


----------



## wledoux (Jun 17, 2014)

best thing in the world to do is sit at the fishing center at 3 o clock on a weekend in POC and watch the drunks come in from sunday beach and load their boats.


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

I had just bought my 22 foot transcat and I was getting ready to go to the launch for like the second time when I had my first uh oh. I have an older model cat and it has 4 brass plugs you put in different compartments in the back. I made the mistake of leaving the plugs on the deck while I drove to the ramp. As you can imagine that was not a bright idea. 2 of them luckily fell in the boat and I actually lucked out to find the other 2 on the road to the marina so the day wasn't completely lost but boy did I feel like an idiot.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Tobin was backing my truck and boat down the ramp for the first time (I usually launch alone) and I had accidentally disengaged the winch and have slick poly bunks. When he started backing down the slope I was already sitting behind my console and I heard the winch and felt the boat sliding off before the tires even touched the water's edge. I started yelling and motioning "back down fast" and his first reaction was to hit the brakes hard and my boat did a power launch while the winch handle was spinning backwards. The back of the trailer was at least a foot out of the water still and I hit the water fast but luckily water never came over the stern. Once the strap hit the end, the boat sling shotted forward and broke my tail light. It was pretty **** funny, good thing was we were going floundering and there was no one at the ramp.


Did the same thing in Port Mansfield with an old Shallow Sport and didn't find a scratch on it. had to winch the boat back up and re launch.


----------



## cody2422 (Feb 26, 2013)

Back when I was 16 or 17, was launching our aluminum boat. Forgot to take the straps off the back, back in the water, boat isn't coming off of trailer. So instead of rehooking the winch strap I attempted to pull out of the ramp and boat flipped up on it's stearn end. Was able to grab the front and pull it down and rehook it. It was pretty embarrassing, but I was just a young pup.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I had just started working for a major computer company in Austin when I decided to take a new girlfriend fishing on Fayette a number of years ago. We had fun fishing and at the end of the day, I backed my Ford Ranger up at the ramp and set the parking brake and kept it running. (it was a standard) When I got in the boat, I noticed the truck/trailer inching down the ramp. I quickly pulled up on the bank and asked her to set my emergency brake. As I back up the boat, getting ready to put it on the trailer, I watch in horror as she reaches in from the outside of the truck and pulls the emergency brake. As the truck starts rolling backwards down the ramp, I scream at her to jump in and step on the brake. She does and is now in chest deep water. I then yell at her- "don't turn it...oh ****!!" She turned off the ignition. An angler in a dually was watching this and most likely laughing. He helped pull me out. After calling a tow truck to haul it to the only Ford dealership in LaGrange, we got a hotel for the night. (this was on a Sunday)
Monday rolls around and the dealership tells me that they've drained and refilled the transmission and oil...and need to replace the main computer module which they need to order from Houston...so another day in the hotel. Tuesday...the wrong part arrives,, so another hotel night...Wednesday arrives and another wrong module...(I was getting laid up until this point)
I ask the service manager if it will at least make the truck run...he says yes, but it'll only go 50 MPH or so. I ask him to install it and get me out of this town!
I arrive at work to an aquarium on my desk with a toy truck on the bottom and a boat floating on top. They called me "The Captain" in tech support for a few years after that. Needless to say, she and I parted ways.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*My goal is not to become one of these STATISTICS!!!!!*

I just try to plan the launch or load out in advance so that I do not become one of these statistics!!!
That being said I have seen some crazy stuff happen at the ramps over the last 45 or 50 years the one that sticks out in my mind is the time we saw a truck back too far in and get stuck then another truck pulled back to pull the first truck and boat out but he couldn't get the first truck out so ANOTHER truck pulled down to pull the first and second truck out GUESS WHAT he couldn't do it either. This was a dirt/shell ramp at the old SULFUR cut on the TRINITY river near Lake Charlotte. When we left they were all three stuck so we left before we got mixed up in that MESS!!!!
:texasflag


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Worst I had happen was, after fishing with the Pops on the San Bernard River in my freshly rebuilt Ski barge, we went to load up and head home. Well dad backed the truck down and I load the boat got out got in the driverâ€™s seat. I released the parking brake and give it some gasâ€¦we moved about 3-4 inches and just sat there spinning the tiresâ€¦. So let off rolled a little further back and again moved about the same 3-4 inches and started spinning tires. Look over at my dad and said well hell 4x4 would be nice right about now. He asked what you going to do, wait for someone else to come in and hitch up to their truck. I replied now that would just not be right dad, me just give up. â€¦so I told him to get in the driver seat and when I say go to pull this **** boat out. His reply was son same thing is going to happen. I said nope I got to get home (wife wanted me home earlier for something donâ€™t remember what now) so I climbed in the boat fired up the old 1976 Johnson and gave her full throttle yelled a pops lets go and tires started spinning. But we inched up the steep ramp until we hit dry ground and right before the motor was out of the water I shut her down. 
Lesson learned watch for steep ramps and seaweed /slick ramps, if youâ€™re using 2 wheel drive. 
Luckily now I got 4 wheel drive, And I also check the ramp (take a look at a ramp if I never had used it before) and yes I park out of the way to go and take a quick glance.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Seen some crazy stuff myself but will share something that happened to me not too long ago. Got to the launch with buddies that all own boats so they decided to help in the launching process. I got in the boat and had one of the guys back me down and in the water (I always do all of this myself) so felt pretty good not having to worry about the truck. Launch goes fine, we are idling and waiting for my friend to park the truck when my other bud says "hey is there suppose to be water in the boat?" ***!! PLUG!! freaking A...with all the help of unstrapping the boat I had from my friends I forgot the plugs.... So now we are yelling at our other friend with the truck to bring it back to the ramp and asking the guy now in line to launch his boat if our dumbarses can reload the boat. The guy was really nice moved it right out of the way and we got back on and after half hour delay (putting the bay back to the proper water level) we went and caught some good trout. 

LESSON LEARNED: I do not let anyone help launch anymore since I like going through my checklist. As they say if you have never forgotten the plugs once you are not boating enough and I think once you do it once you will never forget : )


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

The one and only time I made the mistake of trusting someone else to hook my boat trailer to my truck, I was pulling through the lot at Horseshoe Bend on Chocolate Bayou making somewhat of a u turn to back down the ramp, I saw a lady waving at me, so naturally I waved back, but what I. Did not realize is she was trying to let me know my boat was loose. It came off my truck and creamed a van broadside in the parking lot and sliced a cut all the way through the van sliding door. The kicker is the van was already missing one door and did not even look road worthy, but I found the owner drunk off his arse in the bar and he told me not to worry about it. Being the honest person I am I gave him my insurance info so when he sobered up he would realize what happened. Sure enough he filed a claim.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

My first rig was an 18' aluminum Monarch. My older brother & I were partners. We would always fish together and he was designated captain and boss. He finally allowed me to go on my own with a friend of mine and we could not get it off the trailer. We strained, pushed, groaned and just about got hernias before an old man at the ramp approached. He said he thought he could help us out, so we pulled it back out for him to take a look. He walked all around the rig looking here and there and said He knew what we needed if we had any beer to share. I said yes so he said "I think you will have an easier launch if you take off those transom tie downs".

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got the watch this happen at the end of the Dike a couple years ago. I started yelling and waving my arms to stop the guy but he wasn't paying any attention. You gotta love free entertainment.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

About 15-16 years ago I tore the axle off a boat trailer at Chinqaupin . They weren't kidding about a drop off! That's was a long day and multiple trips made down that rough road. My dad wasn't very thrilled about the whole ordeal. Glad nobody was there to watch it.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Without having to re-write the whole thing..this one takes the cake for me.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504264

Or the time a guy in Rockport was trying to unload his pontoon boat by the boat storage in 25 MPH winds. He finally got it off the trailer just enough for the wind to turn him completely around, still in the trailer, and was cockeyed and jammed up by the winch. Several by standers videoing and drinking beer didn't help. After about 20 minutes they finally get the thing turned back aorund, tie it back down, and leave:rotfl:.


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is another one. Me and my fishing buddy for about 20 yrs at the time were backing down a secluded ramp for a trout masters tournament in the dark one morning and we pride ourselves at how quick we can load and unload a boat, but this was not one of those days. I backed him down the ramp and he had the motor in reverse but the boat did not come off the trailer so I waited in the truck for as long as I could stand it and got out and asked him what was wrong. In the meantime a little kid walks up and says hey mister what is that rope tied around your boat? He was sitting on the rope that was tied around the boat to keep it from bouncing while trailering, his quick response to the kid was I am just testing the rope for strength. We still laugh about this to this day.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

One time my gf and I were launching the boat, she placed a cell phone on the back deck while taking the transom straps off. The launch went fine until she got in the boat and asked where I put her cell phone. 

She informed me she left it on the back deck and that it was my responsibility to check the deck before launching the boat. I was very upset as the phone was new and expensive. We argued for some time, drawing the attention of other boaters launching. 

She finally stated she would NOT be fishing with me that day and to take her back to the dock. She got her wish and I decided to just call it a day as well. We were loaded the boat back onto the trailer, mad as hornets. 

I suggested looking around the boat ramp for the phone, so waders on, there I am wading around the ramp trying to feel for a cell phone....

She's watching me do this when her phone rings, it had fallen in between the seat and the center console of the truck......



We went fishing and had a great day. Goose Island 2014.


----------



## huntinfish77 (Mar 16, 2015)

The best fish I have ever lost was because my wife's phone!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

I had someone load their boat on my trailer last summer. Their truck was wasn't even the same color as mine. I didn't realize it till I got home that all the screws holding the fenders on had busted.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

7 years ago we were in Port Mansfield and just got to the dock after fishing all day and were cleaning fish. There was a 1980's style 16' speed boat looking thing that was coming down the harbor that had been out in the bay fishing. It was your typical PM 20mph wind in the evening hard out of the east so there were some whitecaps in the harbor. There were 5 or 6 hispanic guys in that thing and it hardly had any freeboard showing and I was thinking to myself "this looks bad". Just as I am thinking this they make a turn and take a swell over the back right side of the boat and it starts filling up quick. Everyone scrambles to the front of the boat and try to cling to the bow like a miniature titanic. The boat sank about 30 yards off the bulkhead of the marina and it only took a matter of about 30 seconds. I couldn't believe how quickly it went down. There were gas cans and tackle boxes and lanterns and stuff floating everywhere. They guys looked like they were scared for their life and a couple boats motored over and grabbed them and took them to the dock. We were just about finished cleaning fish at this point and I was walking up to get the truck and the guys were all laughing and didn't really know what to do. I asked if they were alright and they said yeah....then they followed with "man our buddy is going to be ******, it wasn't our boat" hahahaha


----------



## CustomFlat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

cody2422 said:


> Back when I was 16 or 17, was launching our aluminum boat. Forgot to take the straps off the back, back in the water, boat isn't coming off of trailer. So instead of rehooking the winch strap I attempted to pull out of the ramp and boat flipped up on it's stearn end. Was able to grab the front and pull it down and rehook it. It was pretty embarrassing, but I was just a young pup.


I did this while launching my 16 for giggin boat with a brute force almost flipped the boat and bike over I was about 17 as well


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Decker Lake on the East Side of Austin. Little lake with a small slick ramp. Guy backs his front wheel drive minivan down and launches his small bass boat. Dad and daughter are in the boat and grandma is trying to park the minivan and trailer without much luck. 

While grandma is trying to park you hear the father start yelling something as he keeps circling around the launch. Finally after the third pass you hear the word "plug". Old man forgot the plug and the back end was filling up, meanwhile grandma can't hear him yelling at her while she is trying to park the minivan and trailer with no luck. She is circling the parking lot as he is circling around the launch. Didn't appear to have a working bilge. 

Luckily someone closer to the minivan stops grandma and gets in the car to help back the trailer down. They get the trailer down and the boat on it, but the back end was still in the water so it wouldn't drain. The father jumps out of the boat and into the minivan to pull the boat out. Front wheel drive mini van, slick mossy ramp, a bilge full of water, and this boat and minivan was sliding up and down this ramp. He had the back wheels of the minivan in the water at one point while the front tires were smoking bald. Somehow by the grace of God he finds a dry spot and gets it out. There was smoke everywhere from the burnt up rubber tires.

The only smart thing the dad had done was make sure his daughter had a life vest on during the whole ordeal. 

If you haven't done something stupid at a boat ramp, even small, you haven't launched a boat enough. It happens. I generally find most people do a decent job.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

At Froggies a couple years ago getting ready to head out floundering one night right at dark and a man and his 12-13 yo son pull up to the dock in a 19' bay boat of some sort. The kid was driving and pops was giving instruction. We were sitting on the bench by the side door by the first ramp and dad goes and gets the trailer and backs it down 1/2 way. Get out and jumps in the boat with son at the wheel mostly and slowly circles the ditch and creeps it up on the trailer. Dad climbs out with motor at small idle and walks to the back of the truck to further guide his boy. The kids doing a great job and I thought is cool to see. Dads instructing is right on. He gets bow to a couple of feet from the stop and the boat sticks. Dad doesn't back down anymore but tells son to inch up. He starts to slowly lay into it but nothing. Dad says more and nothing still. Kid can't barely see over the raised bow and can't hear pops to well anymore I guess cause dad says let me back it down more and kid doesn't throttle back. Dad waves him off and son puts in neutral. Boat starts sliding down slowly and the kid jams it full throttle while his dad is yelling no. Boat gets it and blows right through the stop snapping it and almost to the tailgate. Kid shuts off motor and stands there staring. Pops yells a couple if curse words then puts his head down for a bit and after stewing quietly tells his son its okay. He did a fine job and learned a little bit more today about loading boats. Lol. They were staying at an RV park for the night locally and had someone on the phone lined up to weld the stop back on the next day. I thought it was awesome the way he handled it. We didn't laugh at all (out loud anyway) but I did say nice job to the boy and dad. Awesome to see a dad showing his kid the ropes at that age. Father of the month in my book. Lol


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> At Froggies a couple years ago getting ready to head out floundering one night right at dark and a man and his 12-13 yo son pull up to the dock in a 19' bay boat of some sort. The kid was driving and pops was giving instruction. We were sitting on the bench by the side door by the first ramp and dad goes and gets the trailer and backs it down 1/2 way. Get out and jumps in the boat with son at the wheel mostly and slowly circles the ditch and creeps it up on the trailer. Dad climbs out with motor at small idle and walks to the back of the truck to further guide his boy. The kids doing a great job and I thought is cool to see. Dads instructing is right on. He gets bow to a couple of feet from the stop and the boat sticks. Dad doesn't back down anymore but tells son to inch up. He starts to slowly lay into it but nothing. Dad says more and nothing still. Kid can't barely see over the raised bow and can't hear pops to well anymore I guess cause dad says let me back it down more and kid doesn't throttle back. Dad waves him off and son puts in neutral. Boat starts sliding down slowly and the kid jams it full throttle while his dad is yelling no. Boat gets it and blows right through the stop snapping it and almost to the tailgate. Kid shuts off motor and stands there staring. Pops yells a couple if curse words then puts his head down for a bit and after stewing quietly tells his son its okay. He did a fine job and learned a little bit more today about loading boats. Lol. They were staying at an RV park for the night locally and had someone on the phone lined up to weld the stop back on the next day. I thought it was awesome the way he handled it. We didn't laugh at all (out loud anyway) but I did say nice job to the boy and dad. Awesome to see a dad showing his kid the ropes at that age. Father of the month in my book. Lol


Awesome story. . Great dad!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I was waiting on Pop to back the trailer at the corps ramp on Sam Rayburn when two couples in a runabout dropped in. The captain pulled to the right of the ramps in the sandy area while his "brotha" parked the truck and trailer. The two sistas (you could smell the cocoa fiercely) were at the edge of the ramp and walked up and around to get to the sandy area to get on the bow. The first one jumped about a foot and made it. The second one....

As the first one leaned forward with hand outstretched to help, the second one slipped on the gel coat, reached for whatever she could grab, and pulled the first one's weave right off her head fell backwards and you hear a thud/splash! The first one didn't even realize at first, then all the sudden you hear a scream from the first one ahhhhhhhhh!!!!


I laughed so friggen hard I cried.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Several years ago on Texoma, I watched a couple try to trailer their pontoon boat. Man stayed in boat, barking instructions, while his wife tried to do the backdown. He kept hollering and she was getting flustered. He finally got it up on the trailer and yelled some more, so she goosed it up the steep ramp. The boat slid off on the dry ramp.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't go without telling on myself! Years ago I had an aluminum boat that had a breakaway (tilt) trailer. The tilt trailer was a blessing for launching the boat in the surf. Well long story short, I must have not tightened the clamp down tight enough from the last surf trip and as I was getting pulled out the ramp the trailer tilted! I was looking up at the sky and the skeg of my motor drug all the way up the ramp! There were some drunks around to cheer me on! All I could do was laugh with them!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's another classic boat launch story. Me and a buddy pulled up to Spicer's Marina one afternoon years ago and there was a guide I knew sitting in his truck blocking the ramp. We walked over to see what was going on and he pointed at this drunk couple arguing in the parking lot. Apparently the woman threw the guys keys and pager (that's how long ago) into the bayou before we got there. Well this turned into a WWF match. The guy was in the bed of the truck throwing full cans of beer at the woman, never came close to hitting her! She was throwing handfuls of shell and mud at him. Then they would chase each other around screaming and cursing each other. Well they threw more rocks and mud at each other. This was entertaining! Well I guess the guy might have been getting the best of the lady, so she picks up a 2X4 and starts going after the guy! He scurries back to the truck and throws a couple more cans of beer, missing as usual. She takes a swing with the board and misses. Ol boy broke out a cast net and threw a perfect spread capturing the lady like a school of baitfish! We are now laughing histerically! The lady was entangled in the net and was clawing to get out! Well they hollered at each other a few more moments and the one of Hackberry's finest showed up and arrested the couple. By the time this fiasco was finished, we didn't have much time to fish so we went back to the house.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I was coming in from offshore with my girlfriend my buddy and his girlfriend one time and he was wasted as usual.when we got to bridge bait I gave him the truck keys to back the trailer in and while he was waiting for the next guy to pull out he passed out and had the whole ramp blocked.i was circling around the channel wondering why the hell he would back the rest of the way down.that was the last time I took him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I've forgotten the plugs and the tie-downs like everybody else, but I don't recall seeing too many humorus things at launchings. Watching someone getting a bloodied nose from a snapped winch strap, cracking a head open on a trailer frame from slipping on slime and getting a second elbow trying to stop a runaway winch handle can't be called humerous. Watching three drunk guys with three drunk girlfriends launching a multi-thousand dollar cigarette boat and backing straight out into a passing shrimp boat, now that's humerous!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

We were launching at Bird Isl Basin yrs ago for a winter trip to Baffin, when the wind was BLOWING. My cuz nudged the boat up to the end of the short dock and said "jump"...wasn't room for 2 of us to jump at the same time, and I went swimming. Had a cold,wet ride down! No pics are were fine w/ me!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

I grew up on Dickinson Bayou, we finished skiing and had the truck ready to back down. This beautiful mom had her boys crabbing on the dock but parked her husbands freshly restored classic corvette on the ramp. Yep, it was a standard shift and yes it ran down the ramp and into the bayou. The radio antenna was all you could see. I drove up to the place I worked as a kid and grabbed a wrecker. Pulled her out for no charge as she was really afraid to go home and face her husband. There were chicken necks floating in the rear window of that vette. I only hope she survived that one. Never saw her again.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I drove up to town lake in Austin and got the boat off the truck and into the water only to find I had left either the trolling motor or the battery at home.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I dump the boat and wife and go park the trailer. When I get to the dock, the wife is motoring in to pick me up. I notice she is coming with the wind to her back. For about the 100 hundredth time, I want to tell her to always come to the dock with the wind in her face so she can stop and control the boat. When she is still about 200 feet from the dock, I yell at her, "Do you know what you did wrong". She yells back "Yeah, I came back to pick you up."


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't spend a lot of time at the ramp, in and out quickly so my only funny stories are typically my own. 

I recently sold my big boat and downgraded to a nice little aluminum tunnel hunting boat. So my winch strap ripped apart on the previous trip but the trailer has one of the quick hitch pins so I'm not too worried about it. We pull in at Clark's in POC this last year and step out and start getting the boat ready, as soon as I step out of my truck another 3 trucks and boats pull up right behind me and wait in line. I get in a hurry figuring I should get out of the way quickly and go ahead and launch. Typical quick launch no problem, trailer is pulling away and I look back to reverse out of the ramp and notice a foot of water coming coming up out of the floor and the two plugs still hanging from the carabiner clip on my poling platform. Yell at the kiddo to get that trailer back in position quickly and fire up the little puny bilge pump, oh yeah my 2nd much faster auto bilge pump had a rotted wire and wasn't working... Now this aluminum boat is darn near full of water and I've got no winch strap to crank it on the trailer. The hitch pin is set to lock when the bow eye hits it, but because of the weight of the water in the boat the trailer had to be further down the ramp so the angle of the ramp was wrong and I couldn't get the eye to hit properly on the latch pin. That boat was pretty much at the last shot before sinking so I backed way out and had the kiddo move the trailer up to the proper angle and just took a running shot at it and managed to get the boat to ride up the trailer and slam into the hitch pin and lock properly. 

We pulled out of the ramp draining water everywhere and I told all the guys waiting I hoped you enjoyed the show. LOL

The only other time I've forgotten to plug a boat was when I was 18 years old.


----------



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Plugs...*

How about going to the coast fishing with the kiddos staying with a friend that has a house on canal with a lift.....

drop boat in no plug... not paying attention and just pull boat off lift tie it off to wait for kids... wait 5 minutes and something is wrong...  see boat droppping in back...quickly jump off untie it and walk it back to the lift only to hit the skids...now I have to drop the lift more because of the weight and hold boat at the same time......

talk about stressful....


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

2008 or 2009, summer and I was having motor trouble so I take boat down to Prien Lake park to run it. Place was a zoo with pleasure boaters even with ramps to launch 8 boats. IB/OB with 6 large Silver Backs docks while i am working on motor at dock. The boat captain signals for his driver to fetch the Whip and pull the boat out. After 15 min the Limo driver gets the trailer in the water but backs down to rear bumper. Trailer is visible but just barely. Boat captain instructs his mens to man the trailer, yes, they position themselves on each side of the trailer and he instructs them to extend their arms (human guide ons). By this time, I said to heck with my motor repair and got comfortable. Boat captain drove round and round till he got the boat between his mens and the Whip driver proceeded to pull out. Some how, the boat ended up sideways on the trailer and they made another attempt. Second attempt found the boat half on half off the trailer. Whip driver pulls off ramp and the whole gang pushes the boat forward completely on the trailer.

Almost as good; guy at Heberts figured his motor would run better if he warmed it up for 15-20 min prior to launching. Thing sounded like a chain saw in the parking lot the whole time. Hand painted purple and gold from front to back with matching upholstry.:rotfl:

Waiting on my ride one winter at Calcasieu Pt and see a champion backing down ramp. Tires just get to water when the entire boat launches automatically and slides down the cement. Guy never saw me until i announced myself and then he turned red as a beet. He captured his boat and I backed his trailer down to load and check for damage. His truck was filthy on the inside.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

ChampT22 said:


> I dump the boat and wife and go park the trailer. When I get to the dock, the wife is motoring in to pick me up. I notice she is coming with the wind to her back. For about the 100 hundredth time, I want to tell her to always come to the dock with the wind in her face so she can stop and control the boat. When she is still about 200 feet from the dock, I yell at her, "Do you know what you did wrong". She yells back "Yeah, I came back to pick you up."


LOL!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone launch at Lake Livingston State Park? Pretty steep! A month ago guy takes winch off brand new fiberglass bass boat before in the water. You guessed it! His poor wife was holding a tow line. Boat bumped 3 or 4 times very loud but it did get in the water.Ok one on Myself while I was by myself! First time I come into the fishing center at POC last August with my 23 ft Schoalwater Cat, a slight south wind and tide coming in (tide, current pushing boat toward front of ramp with I didn't notice lol). Guy in golf cart of course watching the entertainment on the east side of ramp right in front of me. So I pull in without rope ready to tie off on east side of ramp and kill motor. Go to front of boat to get rope out of storage in front deck to tie up on a pole. Before I know it my boat is going toward boat trailer pulled in to ramp #2 to the west. Tide pushes my boat and turns sideways still going toward the trailer #2. Didn't turn motor back on for fear of being too shallow and to close to concrete. I jumped out of my boat into the water on the ramp while guy pulls trailer #2 out of water just before my boat hits the trailer. I yell Thank you! I push my boat back and start up engine this time with rope ready and back up. I tie off and go get my truck and trailer. Guy in golf cart says to me " you haven't come into this ramp before have you? I say no kidding did you enjoy the entertainment? He actually appauled me for thinking as fast as I did about what to do as he said he had seem much worse with people just sitting in their boats while their boat crashed into other boats etc. Told him it was my first time but that I wouldn't forget the lesson I learned that day about that ramp! Have to admit though i was pretty embarassed!


----------



## psycho0819 (Aug 29, 2005)

Watched a man acting a complete jerk when he was trying to coach his wife who was backing the trailer in for him. His coaching technique needed a little refinement though, because the more frustrated she got, the more he yelled and cussed at her. It didn't help that trucks were about 8-10 deep waiting to load up either. She eventually had enough of his verbal abuse, threw the truck in park and began walking. The guy was yelling at her to come back as she walked away holding up the middle finger. He was sitting in his boat not knowing what to do when the next guy in line jumped in his truck, backed the trailer in, then pulled ol boy out of the water an clear of the ramp. Last I saw the lady was headed down the road out of the marina and ol boy was frantically strapping his boat down so he could go catch up to her. 

My wife, girlfriend at the time, was with me to witness the whole thing. She had expressed interest in helping me launch the boat, and we had discussed her trying to back the trailer that day. But after that show, and the delay it caused so many others, she declined. I agreed, and we practiced on a day the wind was blowing so hard there was no-one using the ramp. She still doesn't help though, she realized quickly how easy it looks when someone with some skills is at the wheel. She lost interest and I am used to launching/loading by myself anyway.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh and it wasn't very funny, but last year (or has it been two years...time flies) at Bridge Bait I dropped in a sinkhole in the parking lot and wrecked my trailer.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pulled up to a ramp to load up after a tournament and saw a guy in the water at the ramp with his wife and small son watching him. He was feeling around with his feet for the keys she apparently had dropped on the way to get the truck. She's holding a rope tied to their little runabout boat. He finally goes under and comes up with the keys. He says "take these and don't drop 'em again!" Well, she takes the keys while handing the rope to the little kid.

Did I mention one of our tournament guys was loading his boat right next to their runabout while all this is going on. The kid drops the rope just as our guy starts pulling his boat out; you guessed it, the rope catches on his trailer as and the runabout sudddenly launches forward heading up the ramp behind the boat and trailer being pulled out. Everyone watching starts yelling "STOP" but it's to late, the runabout is twenty feet or more up the ramp before the driver realizes.

Needless to say the guy is still standing in the water with his hands on his head! I think he wanted to cry! His wife and kid are just looking at the runabout then at him. It was sad to see a situation go from bad to worse!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Down at PM years ago on the marina side ramps and my buddy was just jumping up and down. Old boat there blocking one of the ramps with Two families and about 6 or so kids all around the ramp while the guys worked on the boat blocking one of the ramps and the kids making it interesting backing in blocking the other.


We finally get into the open ramp and the buddy jumps in his boat and had not started it since he stored it. Old Baby cat and he jumps in and the thing does not start so he runs up forward and grabs the front brace where the winch is.

Just like a cartoon the buddy holds on as the boat slowly keeps sliding off the trailer. Finally the buddy is stretched from hands to toes and after a lifetime in he goes. It was a Kodak moment. 

I laughed till I cried and the buddy is not the best to carry tools extra rope or much else on his boat. By the time I, dodge kids, he is blocking the other ramp out about 30 feet drifting. 

Boat is still drifting and he cannot get it started and I am looking for a rope in his truck so I yelled did he pull and reconnect the kill switch and since I had had this problem once before and it fires right on up.  

We were giving him some grief back at the cabin blocking the ramp.

Another trip down there we were renting the room over the store and sitting on the porch having a beer and we watched two guys spend 30? minutes trying to load their old boat and get off the ramp. Do not know what happened because we left for McBride's tikki hut but they may have set the record. They would load incorrectly then unload and load again and not able to jump the little drop off in the ramp. 

Fun days when the crew was together. The bad news is they have all wondered off, moved, or quit wade fishing. FF and I were to go Wednesday for the new moon as the last two and he hurt his arm and could not go. First time I have missed a trip down there in 9-10 years.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

*Backing down no driver*

I used to fish Sam Rayburn at Powell Park. They have nice ramps and plenty of room. 
Picture this a 14' john boat with trailer and 81 Toyota 4wd, professional fabricated rear pipe bumper with amateur welded drop hitch. 
14 year old step son drives truck and trailer to boat ramp to fetch step father and boat. As I go around the point to the ramp I see the step son pulling on to the ramp and making a u turn lining up the trailer to the ramp. Nice job, the kid flings open the truck door sets the parking brake and jumps out of the truck. While he is waving to me an me waving back my wave turns into point to the truck and hollering the truck. The trailer begins to jack knife around enough to it is on one wheel at about a 45 degree angle. Luckily my amateur welding skills broke away from the drop hitch and I was able to relocate the trailer ball with little damage to the trailer. Step son didn't fair so well, I made him back the trailer down so I could load the boat. Then made him drive it back to camp while I walked back. 
It was just that dam funny and I did not want to laugh at the kid for an honest mistake. He was worried I was upset and when I got back we talked it over and all was good.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree that if you haven't had a mishap, you haven't launched enough times. Haha!

Last Summer I took the day off to take my kiddo fishing. We loaded up and as I was driving down I-45 I saw something white flapping in the wind from under my leaning post. It looked like a bag and it flew off before I could get a good look at it. I did notice a tint of yellow as it flew off and I couldn't help but think my neighbor had left his trash in the leaning post again. I made it to the ramp and got the boat launched and we jumped in to leave. Well, the yellow tint was the little float key chain and that white bag had taken the keys with it. LOL!
I lucked out and a pair of kayakers helped me get the boat loaded up and I made the trip home for the spares. We never found the ones that flew off, but my keys stay in the truck now. The kiddo caught two nice reds on our return, so we made the best of the situation.
Chit Happens and most people are always willing to help. I've helped many over the years and also shaken my head plenty of times.

Another I witnessed while waiting for a buddy. I was already launched and sitting at the end of the Fat Boys ramp. These guys pull up in a mini van towing a 21' Baystealth. I was fishing at the end of the pier and I hear the boat motor crank. It then sounds like a race car getting ready to take off. The constant throttle made me turn around and I see the guy churning water and filling the back of the boat. WTH? He keeps on the throttle and another guy jumps off the dock and over the boat into the water. He goes under and then comes up only to repeat this several times. I guess he realized the water was only a foot or two deep and he decides to stand up and hold onto the boat. At this point he starts pointing at the bow of the boat and it appears they never unhooked the boat. The bad part is the entire time the driver was reversing it was pulling the mini van down the ramp. By the time they released the boat, the back doors were half way submerged. Somehow the van kept running and they were able to pull it forward. When they opened the doors the water just poured out of the back and they pulled forward to park. My buddy finally shows up and asks, "Hey, did you see that mini van dripping water out of the back?".

(Shaking my head)
Yes, yes I did.....


----------

